# Crusty scab on the tail



## Pogaca (Dec 17, 2021)

Hello there,

My 14 months old V, Tony, got his tail tangled up in sth during field training, leaving a nasty scar at the end of the tip that is healed now, but his constant wagging got him a crusty scab that simply does not go away. My vet had shaved the area some months ago to apply ointment and all, now we have a pretty terrible scab that is bald. We have the CAC competiton coming up and having a bald spot on the tail kind of bugs me, it has been a month and I am sort of worried all the hair there is gone for good. Do you have any ideas what can i do to get rid of that and hopefully have his hair growing back.

My vet suggested docking but I rather have his tail intact and hairless at this point. Since he is a little bit old to get his tail docked. 

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

not sure whether it would help for the tail too, but when Miksa gets bug bites middle of the summer on top of his head, he looses some spots too and i give him then hemp seed (1 tsp per day, for a 56-57 lbs boy), and the hair grows back very quickly. having said that, there is probably less trauma caused by the bugs (he is a mosquito magnet), then the constant tail end hitting against objects what these guys like to do

just for my education, what is the CAC competition?


----------



## Pogaca (Dec 17, 2021)

Gabica said:


> just for my education, what is the CAC competition?


It is the dog show in which the national kennel club awards titles to dogs who has breed standard qualifications. Basically looks good, acts decent.

Also thank you for the suggestion, will talk to my vet about hemp seed.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

oh i see. here in the US scars are not meant to be penalized in the conformation show ring, especially the field work related ones, they are called honorable scars. Both of my boys have multiple of those, never been an issue when showing them. 
Good luck at the CAC, are you showing him yourself?


----------



## Pogaca (Dec 17, 2021)

Gabica said:


> oh i see. here in the US scars are not meant to be penalized in the conformation show ring, especially the field work related ones, they are called honorable scars. Both of my boys have multiple of those, never been an issue when showing them.
> Good luck at the CAC, are you showing him yourself?


Oh thank you for the info. I had some confusing information about the condition of the tail. If I am not wrong, tail docking is outlawed recently in turkey (and ear cropping if the dog is not pure bred herding class) unless dog has a freak accident. And even so taking one third of it still is not legal, they only dock the damaged part. Hence tons of my friends voiced their concerns that my dog's wicked long tail is a short coming with no chance of fixing it and the scar shows for it, could have been better if it was a bit shorter etc etc . :/ but a V is a V tho...

And yes, I will be showing the dog myself. I know he is not the best, (too high, too heavy, a tad bit reactive unnecessarily, not the most handsome boy in the Block) but we figured we may just show up and check out the rest of the sporting group. Thank you tho


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It looks similar to the end of my dog's tail four years after her injury, so I think it's unlikely the hair will grow back. To help it heal, my vet made a protective cast out of a modified syringe which was taped to her tail. I was given chlorhexidine gluconate with which to wash the wound twice a day. It probably took about 4-6 weeks to heal to the point I could stop using the syringe.

Anyway, some sort of protective casing like the syringe may keep the tail from scabbing up again and possibly with the help of a moisturizer the hair might grow back. Word of warning though–it hurts so much more to be hit on the shins or in the face by the encased tail.  These are the best pics I have of the dressing.


----------



## Pogaca (Dec 17, 2021)

einspänner said:


> It looks similar to the end of my dog's tail four years after her injury, so I think it's unlikely the hair will grow back. To help it heal, my vet made a protective cast out of a modified syringe which was taped to her tail. I was given chlorhexidine gluconate with which to wash the wound twice a day. It probably took about 4-6 weeks to heal to the point I could stop using the syringe.
> 
> Anyway, some sort of protective casing like the syringe may keep the tail from scabbing up again and possibly with the help of a moisturizer the hair might grow back. Word of warning though–it hurts so much more to be hit on the shins or in the face by the encased tail.


We did try to wrap it and put on the largest cone of shame possible, he still reached and kept chewing on it, then broke the cone. All the wraps we did ended up getting chewed. I finally gave up and let him heal on his own. After weeks of painting my walls red, this is the end result. 

I am worried if I try to wrap it or put on some more cream etc, it will entice him to chew on it more


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

If it is a real scab, then the healing process is still underway and there is hope. Are you sure it isn't scar tissue? If it is, most likely there will never be hair there again.


----------



## Pogaca (Dec 17, 2021)

Dan_A said:


> If it is a real scab, then the healing process is still underway and there is hope. Are you sure it isn't scar tissue? If it is, most likely there will never be hair there again.


I really am not sure how a scar at the end of the tail would look like but it definitely can be a scar too.


----------

